
An animal fart database - jamessun
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/animalia/wp/2017/01/11/scientists-are-building-an-animal-fart-database/
======
randomerr
I'm afraid of what the query would look like to get any results.

~~~
jamessun
Here's my query...

SELECT * FROM animals WHERE size = 'small' AND isCuddly = 'yes' and doesFart =
'no'

:-)

